# whats the biggest tires that can fit on a 02 dodge ram



## DRBLawnBuster

i just bought a 2002 2500 dodge ram 4x4. and im looking to get new tires for it. i want to know what the biggest tires that i can fit on it. RIght now i have a 2 inch leveling kit on it and it has 265/75/16 on it. how much bigger can i clear with just the leveling kit.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Mine has a leveling kit and has 315/70/17 I think, they are basically 35's


----------



## UglyTruck

the 02 is the same as my 01... 16" tires. I have 315/75-R16 BFG AT TA KO's on mine. they just barely rub at full lock.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

UglyTruck;1232314 said:


> the 02 is the same as my 01... 16" tires. I have 315/75-R16 BFG AT TA KO's on mine. they just barely rub at full lock.


even with the plow on?


----------



## UglyTruck

even with the plow on.
the "Plow squat" does not effect where the rub location is (lower control arm...behind the axle) its not a rub issue on the fenders. the only thing i will caution is that the plow WILL eventually bag out the stock springs.... I went with steel spacers for 2 years then had to replace the springs so i did away with the spacers and went with +2" Supercoils. THEY ROCK! I wish i had done this instead of spacers in the first place. but at the time spacers were cheaper.

But if you are concerned with the rub issue go with 305's instead of 315's...its still a big tire.


also keep in mind that the speedometer will not read correct after adding bigger tires and for the love of god dont ever believe the overhead display for anything other than temp and direction. A good tuner will allow you to adjust the spedo for the bigger tires.


----------



## sweetk30

my friend has 46" mickeys wesport

little more lift tho. 13" total lift and tailgate closed is 6ft 3" off the ground.


----------



## plowin-fire

Keep in mind that most 305/70-16 tires are 8 ply with a rating of 2910lbs whereas a 285/75-16 8 ply is 3400 lbs.


----------



## cturrisi

I just installed 285/70R17 BFG TA KO's which are E load rating. My only rubber on the plastic, stock Dodge front mud flaps. I bought them with a set of Ultra Motorsports 17" rims from Tire Rack. The truck has 85k miles and has a completely stock suspension.


----------



## UglyTruck

cturrisi;1236098 said:


> I just installed 285/70R17 BFG TA KO's which are E load rating. My only rubber on the plastic, stock Dodge front mud flaps. I bought them with a set of Ultra Motorsports 17" rims from Tire Rack. The truck has 85k miles and has a completely stock suspension.


were the 17's the same offset as the stock 16's? generally these trucks only rub at the back of the wheel opening if the offset is changed.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

so i should not rub at all with 305/70/16 on stock rims?


----------



## cturrisi

I am not sure what the stock nunbers are, but the Ultra Motorsports Rogue Wheels have the following specs: 5 1/4" backspacing and +19mm offset and they weigh 26lbs

Funny thing is, is that they only rub when the plow is off. The slight extra front end weight keeps them from rubbing. I also have timbrens on the front.


----------



## UglyTruck

DRBLawnBuster;1236593 said:


> so i should not rub at all with 305/70/16 on stock rims?


correct, but i want to emphasize the word "Should" your specific caster/camber location of your 4-link, weather your track bar is worn out...etc all will play into this answer. but as i said, mine are 315's and barely rub. but different manufacturers same "sized" tires can vary in physical size.

Here is what I would do if you are truly worried about it rubbing. go to your tire shop and see if they have a used tire in the size you are interested in. see if they will mount it on your spare rim so you can "Test fit" for clearance. just keep in mind that the tread depth of a new tire will add an additional 1-2" of circumference to your tire. this will at lease allow you to get a visual of how it will look... Oh..and one other thing...WHITE LETTERS OUT...;-).


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

UglyTruck;1236824 said:


> correct, but i want to emphasize the word "Should" your specific caster/camber location of your 4-link, weather your track bar is worn out...etc all will play into this answer. but as i said, mine are 315's and barely rub. but different manufacturers same "sized" tires can vary in physical size.
> 
> Here is what I would do if you are truly worried about it rubbing. go to your tire shop and see if they have a used tire in the size you are interested in. see if they will mount it on your spare rim so you can "Test fit" for clearance. just keep in mind that the tread depth of a new tire will add an additional 1-2" of circumference to your tire. this will at lease allow you to get a visual of how it will look... Oh..and one other thing...WHITE LETTERS OUT...;-).


thats a great idea. im sure my buddy has one laying around that we can throw on and try. oh of course white lettering always out


----------



## UglyTruck

here are the best "Stance" Pics I can find


----------

